# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Bill Stewart

## Airicist

Founder and CEO of PetTrax, Inc.

facebook.com/bill.stewart.61

twitter.com/billstewart61

linkedin.com/in/billstewart61

----------


## Airicist

Migrating to Amazon Aurora - PetTrax

Published on Nov 12, 2015




> PetTrax is an Internet of Things (IoT) company that develops connected pet products. Bill Stewart, Founder and CEO of PetTrax explains why he chose Amazon Web Services (AWS) and Apps Associates as their technology partners.

----------

